# Chaostheoretiker sucht... ...Infos zur Firma swisspay



## Aka-Aka (24 November 2004)

Lobeshymnen, Seriösitätsbelege, Problemberichte, usw. erbittet, bei Bedarf auch als PN, 

aka-aka
[ironie]
Chaosforscher
c/o cicojore&sons
71, revelation road
Stoolpigeonville
Rumplestiltskin Island
[/ironie]

weiss jemand, was die Firma mit einer Firma "Trefisco" auf den British Virgin Islands zu tun haben könnte?


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 November 2006)

*AW: Chaostheoretiker sucht... ...Infos zur Firma swisspay*

Danke für die vielen Antworten. Anfrage hat sich geklärt 
shit happens...


----------

